# 5 Things About Fat Loss You Need To Know



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2019)

*5 Things About Fat Loss You Need To Know*

Most people get a gym membership to shed off the extra kilos but quit the fit lifestyle soon after they don?t see any results. The biggest thing the unsuccessful people lack isn?t a training program or diet, it?s the right knowledge.

You?ll be saving yourself a ton of time and effort if you begin with the right knowledge about weight loss. In this article, we?ll be dropping serious knowledge and busting age-old fat loss myths.

Things To Know Before You Start A Fat-Loss Program

*Don?t Rely On One Area*
When people start their weight loss journey they tend to give more value to the aspect of the program which feels more comfortable to them. For example, some people will value diet over cardio and the others think cardio is all that matters.

Apart from cardiovascular training and diet, there are other aspects of fat loss like recovery and supplementation which you need to consider. Relying on a single factor will lead you nowhere.

*Count Your Calories*
Most of the people who want to shed weight think that counting calories is too tedious, boring and isn?t for them. They like to eyeball the quantity of their food and trust themselves to make the right food choices. We all know how it ends.

You should also start following a diet plan or at least keep a food log to track your progress. Don?t be that individual who under-estimates and under-reports their calories by not accounting for snacks, condiments, beverages, or simple ?taste tests? throughout the day.

*You Can?t Compensate For An Unplanned Cheat Meal*
Before eating an unplanned cheat meal, most people think they?ll compensate for it in the gym the next day by training a little harder or longer. A single unplanned cheat meal can throw you off track and send weeks of progress down the gutter.

You need to get rid of the mindset that exercise allows you more leniency with your food choices because of metabolic adaptations. Also, we?re sure most of the people with this mentality have no idea how many extra minutes on the treadmill will burn off the calories from the ice cream they?ll be eating.

*Your Mind Will Effect Your Body*
Your psychological health plays a vital role in your physical health. If you take on too much stress, get less sleep, or have unhealthy eating habits, it will show in your physique. Mental and physical well-being go hand-in-hand.

High levels of stress boost the level of cortisol in your body which can drop the testosterone levels in your body. Testosterone is the male sex hormone responsible for everything to do with puberty and building muscle mass.

*Don?t Take The Weight Scale Too Seriously*
Some people are obsessed with achieving a number on the weight scale. Yes, it is just that, a mere number. There is no set number you should weigh if you want to be healthy, look muscular or athletic.

More than the number on the scale, you should focus on your body composition, energy levels, or some performance markers you want to achieve. Going after some digits on the scale is a close-minded way of approaching fitness.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 30, 2019)

Cant argue with any of that IMO.


----------

